# Baby #0001: Evelyn Ann Mosley



## Hadrian (Sep 17, 2007)

Release number: 0001
Full Name: Evelyn Ann Mosley
Region: UK
Languages: Gobblygook
Release Group: Linda Finch & Hadrian Mosley
Size: 6.9
Release Name: Erm
File Name: Shes not a game
Raw Dump: Pretty raw I'd say!
View NFO: Don't be retarded.

Was in hospital again with the missus 1.30am, then at 5.48pm little Evie popped out  and we finally got to see her! She is stunning and cute (like me).

And off I go to bed...alone (damn hospital rules) where I shall dream of teaching her the fine art of Nintendo.


----------



## lagman (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, awesome news pal!


----------



## Spikey (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Awesome, awesome news *pal*!


Oh so it's pal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will wait for NTSC release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Congratz!


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its good to hear everything went well! congrats and enjoy your sleepless nights!

EDIT: aw man this doesn't fit on any of the flash cards out there.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 17, 2007)

you're just all round awsome honey.
give your missus a huge snog from me if she'll let you anywhere near her.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was kinda puzzled at the new release number though, i thought there was a game


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 17, 2007)

but i wanna see the nfo

Gratz on the first baby release


----------



## heyyouguys (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! Welcome to fatherhood!


----------



## Jax (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does she work on the R4 or does she need the amr7 fix?


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent stuff, congratulations


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you're all happy and well.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations hadrian!  Good for Linda!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And Welcome to little miss Evelyn!

The hospital probably makes you go off and sleep by yourself because they know it's the last night's sleep you'll get for a long, long time.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very Best Wishes to all 3 of you.  






  @ Spikey


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

Another girly in the house, eh? You're outnumbered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





congrats


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2007)

(They don't really bounce, that's just a figure of speech.)


----------



## test84 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats hadrain


----------



## Maktub (Sep 17, 2007)

funny, congrats


----------



## dg10050 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where can I download ROM?!?!?
I r new hear so plz don't flame.


----------



## shootme (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats on becomming a father!


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> popped out of the vadge



lol

congrats, i have a 1 yr old little girl. shes great


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck Hadrian. May I suggest tetris as an initial training regime.


----------



## ryohki (Sep 17, 2007)

YAY!
another late dump, but at least it's here!
congratz man!
make sure she gets a scarf that's well too big for her!
or at least a union jack tshirt to wear in the middle of an air raid.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder what Baby #1000 will be?

Congrats!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 17, 2007)

You should've said the file naem was "evelyn_0001.vag"


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, man! Raise the hell outta her!


----------



## berlinka (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations Hadrian!! I also own a copy of that one. Only mine's called "Ella: The princess of harderwick". It's almost four years old but I must say although sometimes I get bored or annoyed with it, the replay value still is massive!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you fellow tempers, so tired I can't sleep. I thought it was actually cruel that I got sent home after only a couple of hours of my kids birth but I guess thats the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway just gonna read comic books until I can see her tomorrow or until I sleep.

Whats Baby #1000, shit there ain't gonna be a Baby #0002!! Way too scary wondering if she was gonna actually get born or not, don't wanna do that again.


----------



## test84 (Sep 17, 2007)

i would delete all stuff in your sig under "best of 2007" and just put your girl's name there!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, awesome news *pal*!
> ...



lol


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats.  A baby is a joy indeed.

Guess your gaming time will now be cut in half.   Still, it is worth it.


----------



## Taras (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Thank you fellow tempers, so tired I can't sleep. I thought it was actually cruel that I got sent home after only a couple of hours of my kids birth but I guess thats the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just think. You and you're ol' Lady won't get a full nights sleep for at least another 8 months. And that's if you're lucky.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats man


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 21, 2007)

I just saw this topic. LOLz, sorry.
Congrats on your first release!


----------



## Raze1988 (Sep 21, 2007)

Suddenly: DIAPERS! THOUSANDS OF 'EM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congraturation! A Winrar is you! =D


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard you can make used diapers smaller using WinRAR, or your bin is gonna get full pretty soon! Give it a shot!
(And congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- Sam


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> I heard you can make used diapers smaller using WinRAR, or your bin is gonna get full pretty soon! Give it a shot!
> (And congrats
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer to use 7-zip


----------



## phoood (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations for your new baby girl


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 21, 2007)

*Congrats and Cheers!*


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 21, 2007)

WARE R THE CHEATS!!!

LVL 0 IS SO HRD.

But anyways, grats.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Good luck on the parenting, I'll be going through the same thing soon enough. You may need to get this for the little one soon:

Level 1 Human


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Sep 21, 2007)

Where's the dump? PM me if you have plz.



Haha, congrats.


----------



## Tripp (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool good to hear all is well... Congrats...


----------



## BionicC (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > popped out of the vadge
> ...



Oops, sounds like a region dupe to me.

In any case:


----------



## bobrules (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats! How do you dump this backup.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 22, 2007)

took me forever to figure it out without reading the bottom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schwing!! am I right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but congratulations man!


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guiz were du i find teh rom?
Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Congrats! How do you dump this backup.








 they usually dump on their own when they're ready


----------



## roguefan99 (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats Hadrian, I'm guessing this might slow your posts down (it is possible to type with a baby on your lap, I'm doing it now!).  Get the sleep while you can!

I've already got mine watching me play the DS while he is on my lap.  Just remember to keep the games E for everyone


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats hadrian best of luck with the newborn


----------



## cubin' (Sep 22, 2007)

nice work hadrian, looks your seed is fertile! congratz


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(roguefan99 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Congrats Hadrian, I'm guessing this might slow your posts down (it is possible to type with a baby on your lap, I'm doing it now!).Â Get the sleep while you can!
> 
> I've already got mine watching me play the DS while he is on my lap.Â Just remember to keep the games E for everyone


Shes with me right now, becoming quite good at typing with one hand. Not done that since I was 16 chatting to chicks on the net...forget I said that.

As for sleep, fell asleep at 4am woke up 9am...feel buggered.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck with things. My year old nephew is adorable


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2007)

So when we gonna see a photo of this little cutie?


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 22, 2007)

congratulations father Hadrian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love the fact u actually made a releasetopic of it


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> As for sleep, fell asleep at 4am woke up 9am...feel buggered.


oh yeh get used to the total lack of sleep hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are worth it though


----------



## Switchy (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh yay for lack of sleep and too many diapers!

Congrats!


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> Just think. You and you're ol' Lady won't get a full nights sleep for at least another 8 months. And that's if you're lucky.



nah, not all babies are like that.  my daughter slept straight through the night from birth - not a single interrupted night of sleep for me thankfully.  (well, except the night/morning she was born ;> ).

Proper nappies are bestest too, none of them chavvy throwaway things.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just think. You and you're ol' Lady won't get a full nights sleep for at least another 8 months. And that's if you're lucky.
> ...


We've been told that the first couple of weeks is a sod but things get better soon after. 

Evelyn's getting better now, shes been awake all day today so I'm hoping she'll won't be up all night, maybe she'll wake a few times but not constantly.


----------



## roguefan99 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea keeping them awake during the day is part of the challenge to get them to sleep.  I was doing that with my little guy (4 months yesterday) and we had him sleeping through the night but about a week ago his patterned changed and he is waking up every couple of hours no matter when he sleeps.

You get used to it after a while, sleep depervation does give you a different outlook on the world


----------

